# problem with NFS mount [SOLVED]

## waldauf

hi,

i don't know when it started but i can't use NFS connection from my laptop to desktop PC. i have script which turn on NFS mount:

```

#!/bin/bash

/etc/init.d/netmount restart

/etc/init.d/nfs restart

/etc/init.d/nfsmount restart

```

but if i start it, it writes me:

```

 * ERROR:  cannot start netmount as rpc.statd could not start

 * WARNING:  nfs has not yet been started.

 * ERROR:  cannot start nfs as rpc.statd could not start

 * ERROR:  cannot start nfsmount as rpc.statd could not star

```

so i turn on rpc.statd and nothing.

i tried reinstall nfs net-fs/nfs-utils and  net-libs/libnfsidmap. setting in kernel is still same. i tried different kernels (gentoo-sources, vanilla-sources) but nothing help. 

thank you for help :]Last edited by waldauf on Fri Apr 25, 2008 7:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## krinn

try start it manually to see

```
 /etc/init.d/rpc.statd start
```

the file is provide by nfs-utils, if you keep having trouble (as i guess  :Very Happy:  ) you better show the rpc error and nfs-utils version you use.

----------

## timeBandit

Have you checked your logs, including dmesg? There should be additional information about the error.

----------

## waldauf

so, i found solution. like write krinn i tried start rpc.stadt but always after start netmount, nfs and nfsmount. then it makes trouble and it won't started.

now i first start rpc.stadt and then netmount, nfs and nfsmount. but i don't know that rpc.statd is so important.

thank you both boys ;]

----------

## krinn

in case that might help you even more:

recent changes to nfs-utils added rpc.statd to start the service from nfsmount... to support nfsv4, so you might as well just forgot to etc-update and change netmount... scripts.

----------

## waldauf

 *krinn wrote:*   

> in case that might help you even more:
> 
> recent changes to nfs-utils added rpc.statd to start the service from nfsmount... to support nfsv4, so you might as well just forgot to etc-update and change netmount... scripts.

 

i must oppose. i emerged nfs-utils x-times and after recompiling i always do dispatch-conf (in case new config files). 

may be was problem in order. i run first netmount then nfs and then nfsmount. but it always works so i didn't know where could be mistake.

----------

